# County fruit cocktail recipe found



## Winefarm (Aug 16, 2010)

A week or so ago I posted about tasting some "wine" made from fruit cocktail while out on the farm with some guys (one who works for me). Well I found out today how the guy makes it and figured I would post what he said he does.
This is definitely not as refined as what many of you make, but it was a good "party wine" lol.

For 5 gallons he:
Adds 2 GALLONS of fruit cocktail in cans to primary.
adds 10 lbs sugar dissolved in water 
adds 1 packet of wine yeast (unspecified)
Covers with airlock and lets it "work" until slows down
Racks into 5 gallon carboy, tops up then
adds another 5 pounds sugar and 1 more packet wine yeast
Lets this "work until finished" then puts in refrigerator 'till cosumed

Does anyone have any idea what percent alcohol this would be lol?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2010)

A few years back i made a pear wine from pears in heavy syrup from a store called Shoprite which is famous for really good sales on canned goods. I used about 33 can for a 6 gallon batch which I have no idea at this time what that woud conver to but must say it made a very good wine, not very pear tasting but more like a Chablis so I left it alone just like that and was very happy.


----------



## Winefarm (Aug 16, 2010)

I am going to try to make some with close to the same ingredients as he did but maybe alter the instructions.
Any suggestions as to what type of yeast, addition of anything else (pectic enzyme, nutrient, campden tabs, acid blend, etc), or maybe just a better way to do it?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2010)

I would absolutely use Red Star Cotes Des Balnc yeast on this. Pectic enzyme is a must with and solid fruit. I use nutrient at 1 tsp per gallon and energizer at 1.2 tsp per gallon. These are canned fruit that usually have been treated by either pasteurization or sulfites so I wouldnt feel the need for any sulfites. I would definetly use a fermenting bag of some sort!


----------



## Winefarm (Aug 16, 2010)

Good info, thanks. How much pectic enzyme should I try and do you think I should mash fruit first? 
I was thinking boil sugar to dissolve in water, let cool and put in primary with coctail in paint straining bag then add pectic enzyme, energizer, and nutrient then stir and 12 hours later add yeast. sound good?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 17, 2010)

Just use the recommended dosage of enzyme per manufacturer and what you have typed sound good.


----------



## Winefarm (Aug 17, 2010)

Why would one add another 5 lbs. of of sugar and second pack of wine yeast like he did?


----------



## GerardVineyard (Sep 14, 2010)

Winefarm said:


> A week or so ago I posted about tasting some "wine" made from fruit cocktail while out on the farm with some guys (one who works for me). Well I found out today how the guy makes it and figured I would post what he said he does.
> This is definitely not as refined as what many of you make, but it was a good "party wine" lol.
> 
> For 5 gallons he:
> ...



Wouldn't you take the fruit out of the cans first?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 14, 2010)

GerardVineyard said:


> Wouldn't you take the fruit out of the cans first?



You are gonna fit in here, just fine.


----------

